# another evening



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

I forget who I am but I am not afraid because I know I'm alive.

I am male, 22, a senior in college for Art (is that who i am?) and I don't know what to do with myself. I feel like I have all this hope and creative energy but feel lost and misplaced.

i want to be challenged... if I'm scared of anything it's of being bored and empty and moving nowheres.

i want love but cant find a connection.

I am happy but feel like im watching myself fade away as I sit back on a comfortable couch and stare at nothing.

i dont know what im working towards... maybe im just waiting for something to catch my eye... a familiar scent in the air. beautiful eyes.
warm lit room with lush houseplants.

i feel death stalking me, and my family underneath me. and I am left disoriented and not feeling powerful. i feel left hanging around a place that I never really liked but feel safe at.

that is just me right now.

peace


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds familiar.


----------

